# Dragging Pictures when Composing a Thread



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2017)

Noticed today that I could not drag pictures upwards to rearrange the order in a thread that I was composing. It used to be that, if I had several pictures and wanted to move one to a position further up in the text, I could just drag it into the header and the thread would automatically scroll up until I found the spot I wanted to place it. Doesn't do that now. I have to cut and paste and use the scroll bar to move up in the text.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 24, 2017)

I didn't realise that you could, but oddly enough, now that you mentiuon it, I remember that I could move pictures, but not any more....


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 26, 2017)

I am able to move them just fine. Have you recently updated your browser?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2017)

No I have not. For clarity, it happens after you select the Full Image option and when the pics are larger than the thread composing window. Those pics you posted are small.


----------

